# Lease spots available, Panama City



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

ALL FULL

We have 2-4 spots available at the lease I am a member. Hwy 79 and Steelfield RD just N of the new airport in Panama City.

This is an 8 point club, doe tag, hogs and 1 Turkey . 2000 acres, Timber and swamp areas, 12 members.

The lease has been managed by the same person for 10 years, some members are just getting too old is the reason for the openings.

The cost is $600 for the area and around $125 or so for the plot(not all have plots, but most do), tractor, seeds and planting included Fall plot only. No real planned work days, just when we are bush hogging and planting you need to be able to pitch in.

I can try to answer questions here but the best thing is to Contact Jimmy, the defacto asst lease manager [email protected]. If further interest and after a tour he will put you in touch with the Lease Manager for the final approval.

Ethics, honesty and the ability to follow the rule Required! Brown and down guys are not welcome, the property is managed for a better quality deer, fair chase and good hunting experience.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I hunt over there off the river. I use to hunt off steelfield back when it was all open St Joe land. 

This place your talking about, is it off steelfield or is it off 388? 

I am interested, me and my Dad are looking for a place.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Steelfield.......*

The lease that Frank is talking about is between Steelfield Rd. and Hwy79. Most of the clubs gates are on Steelfield but one main gate is off Hwy79. --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Sawman, yes the lease is the entire corner and back North quite a distance from the corner of 79 and Steelfield. Write Jimmy if you want to be considered and he or I can take you around...I am just the messenger as the only one on PFF. I told him there were great members here and that an ad here would be better than Craigslist.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

How do u know the turkeys are osceolas?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Because I can See them...LOL They were brought in to the area many years ago and there has not been any Turkey hunting allowed till this year, 1 per lease holder...in fact I have not seen an Eastern on the lease.

Now I have not had a beer with one and talked over his family history, but more experienced turkey hunters than I have said so...and every year we have a turkey counter(no joke) call and inventory them.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hear'ed "Em*

I have heard their gobble and it always ends with, ya'll. Gotta be from down south. --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

and waving a Rebel Battle Flag!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

i've hunted from 79 and steelfield all the way to bunker north and south...not calling u a liar, but ur going to have to put some lead to the beak of one to show that they r osceola turkeys. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

If your not on the lease it really does not matter, those on the lease will determine what we have themselves. For 5 years we have had a pro turkey person, counting and calling these birds...I think he should know. Beside like I said I have never sat down and had a beer with one and ask his family history. No game is guaranteed on the lease just telling folks what is there to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Just curious, my grandfather leases property near the new airport where the lease manager's name is Jimmy. Their main gate is off of Hatcher road which comes off of Highway 77 a few miles south of highway 20. Is this the same guy? 

Also, Frank, any chance you used to work out at the Navy base?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Ruger, nope and nope...but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last week! b There are just so many clubs out here, I am just learning where some are. After my fiasco last year this is turning out very good. Was AF, live in Destin but have been at the the new VA facility over there, very nice.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

3 spots left...then that is it


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Damn Frank !*

Don't tell these guys about that club. No hogs in that club no-how.

Hey wait,I'm already in with the best(?)plot in the club,so go ahead. It's waaaaay too expensive for most people anyway. ----- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Mr Sawman, this happens to be so good you booked a spot and already had a wonderful lease!

Most people "talk" about wanting to kill a hog, but when it really comes down to it they don't know how to prepare an area or want to do the hard work it takes to be able to kill 12 a year for sustainable pork in the freezer.

I was just hoping for a couple of good people to hunt with and have more friends.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Tons O' Swine*

After reviewing my game cam, after baiting for two days, I have come to the conclusion that the hogs come in fast and they come in thick. In that last series of pics I got a nice boar smileing at me and dareing me to hunt him. I love a challenge even at my age.(or maybe even more at my age) 

He will die from a 335gr WFNGC from my 454Casull. I will use your dry rub stuff and my large capacity smoker to turn him into a pulled pork delight.

If there are any dedicated hog hunters out there,this is the place for them. 

Thanks for the help today. --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You are always welcome Mr. Sawman, I have no doubt your freezer will be full of Pork!
https://rudysbbq.com/store/c-3-spices.aspx
That is the rub I use and their BBQ sauce is the best in the country. Being a TX Boy I remember their first BBQ store and the best Brisket you can get!


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Kill em all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Bogia, no I prefer to take enough but leave a sustainable population. I got in the lease to hunt hogs as to me they are tastier than deer and it extends my hunting season all year so if all were gone I would soon be looking for a new lease.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

You can't shoot em all as the suckers reproduce quicker than you can shoot them. I believe you have to kill 70% of them EVERY YEAR just to keep the population steady! With most people only shooting a few during hunting season, all over the southeast these things are exploding as they go unchecked for 2/3s of the year by 90% of hunters. I don't mind, I like blasting the suckers!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Ruger you are right, not enough hunters take hogs that are in their sights, many pass on them for a variety of reasons. But then that is OK, more for us that do...RIGHT?

I love it that it extends my lease to a 12 month season and I am not sitting around waiting for deer season to start. My last lease had few hogs and more bears than deer so I am happy this year!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree Frank, I like having them. It literally DOUBLED my hunting results last season as I had 3 does, but also got 3 nice hogs. Not too mention it's exciting hearing them quite often even if you don't get them to come out early enough to blast them. We haven't seen them "destroy" foodplots like many say. Yeah, they may dig out a small area, but there's plenty left for the deer at least so far. May be changing my tune later as we are in the early stages of "infestation" I think.

The only negative is that they are a pain to butcher vs. a deer. It's gotten better as we've learned a few tricks such as skinning them so that we pull it off in 4 pieces vs. 1. 

As for bears, we don't have them here, but man did I have a TON of HUGE ones when I was in the Bear Creek hunting club off of 231. you should see the pictures. My last year in that club it was getting scary there were so many and they were getting smart/aggressive. You walked pretty quick to your truck when it got dark! If they ever legalize black bear hunting again, I know exactly where to hunt them.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Too funny Ruger, that is where I was last year too! 3500 or more pics of bear! 231, john pitts, ball field entrance.

The hogs never bothered my plot until I started baiting for them. In fact the only area they bother is my roll barrel and if you keep it off the plot they usually stay off too.

Ahhh cleaning them is a mess but a friend has it down to 10 min or less, I am hoping to learn from them. The skin does not pull off like a deer but take it in 2-4 pieces helps as you have learned. Good Hunting!


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

me my daughters and my buddy have killed over 200 hogs in the last 6years on my familys property,trust me your not guna hurt the population.they have ruined my deer hunting.i to like to eat them better than any deer,but i could care less about killing themany more i just do it to try to half way keep them under control because the hunting club beside me likes to try to protect them.if they ate your watermelon patch up rooted the banks of your pond up rooted your yard up,ate everysummer plot and chufa you planted up some people might feeel different.i use to like tokill them.im just burnt out on them.i can see how people who never get a chance to hunt them enjoy it,but once you kill so many and you mainly like to deer andturkey hunt they justdont do it for me any more.and no,we dont waste any meat before any body asks what do you do with all the meat,there are plenty of hungry people out there.sorry for the rant there just a touchy subject to me nowdays, i hate them and vow to kill every one i see or trap!!!!but to each his own.the club beside me better keep all of them they can on thereside of the line!!!!good luch with them though.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Bogia, no rant at all, you are right, I would think differently if they tore my property up and ran the deer off. After 200 I might get bored too...lol Not the case on our lease and has been in the same hands now for 13 years and good deer and turkey hunting. We will be much more aggressive should it come to what you are dealing with!

Plenty of hungry people out there in this economy, even some Churches with soup kitchens will take them, butcher and feed the needy.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

my familys property buts up to the escambiariver swamp and it is the perfecr breeding ground for them.there were just a few till about 6 or 7 years ago when the law shut the hog catch pendown in flomaton and the people with all the hogs turned about 40 head out down the road from my house (what i was told any way by a reliable source) and it went from forty to what it is now very quickly.i stilllike to shootthem with my bow some but thats about it.look at the video scully put on here.that use to be one of my prime deer stands,not any more.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh Man, I remember that one and went to watch it again, good video, bad for a deer stand.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Frank, are you in the club that used to be called 6 Point Hunt Club or something like that? I had a friend that hunted in a lease right there years ago. The property I hunted backs up to that eventually. You turn right off of 231 onto Bear Creek road and follow it all the way back until it turns a few times and goes into the woods. Those bears cost me some serious money destroying not only feeders, but bending over those big feeder poles by jumping off trees onto them!!! (got it on camera). 

Bogia, you aren't too far I'm taking it from where I hunt now north in Atmore. 5 years ago we had ZERO, now you can't help but step on a track and a game camera will catch groups of 20 hogs strong with regularity.

With all the agriculture and water, I could see it getting way worse, so I'm blasting all we can even though I like eating/shooting them, I don't want to stop seeing bucks.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

What video by scully?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Shame On You*

BOGIA,you had better get permission from"you know who" before you kill all the hogs over there. I here tell that the hog "guru" is still running off at the mouth about "their" hogs. Not many killed over there last year from what I hear. You probably got 'em all at your place. The clubs "game manager" is surely gonna have a vapor lock over that.  --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Skully's video, http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/here-piggy-piggy-89442/

Yes Ruger I think that was the name of it. I built a bear proof feeder pole, so no damage but they did run all the game off. I am so glad to have moved and only wasted 1 year with that club abd manager that was useless, no wonder it was so cheap!

This lease, the subject of this topic is well managed and good people are members.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

I had a feeder made out of the 2" angle iron and it was that tall. Know what they did? Climbed a pine tree and dove onto the top of the barrel and pole over and over again until they either bent the pole as they did on one spot or cut the rop/cable to get the feeder down. Even better, I had one of those really good, sealed feeders and after a few hours of not being able to get it open they CHEWED THROUGH THE PLASTIC SIDES until the corn could be knocked out. 

My grandpa was new to hunting that lease and one time put what didn't fit in the feeder into the shooting house so he wouldn't have to lug it all the way back out. You can imagine how that ended for that shooting house...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Good grief Ruger, you could send those pics to Shepard Smith on Fox News and get to be on TV, he is always showing Bear videos.

I lined my pole with aluminum and they never defeated it, guess I was lucky. I am sure we all know the outcome of the corn stored in the shooting house. I will never go back there!


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

sawman,he will be ok,yes we put a hurting on "there hogs" but hmmm,last time i checked hogs were property of the land owner and last time i checked he didnt own no land so god have mercy on the hogs that cross the line of pines!!!!!!!!!!!and deer!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

We have 3 spots available


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't wait till the last minute and wonder why you cannot find a lease!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Got Hogs ??*

Any of you hog hunters out there had better take a serious look at this club. NOT an infestation but if you plan/bait for them you will surely stock your freezer with something that is IMO better than venison. Big plus also is year round hunting. Them cool days in Oct and Nov,AND after the regular season,March hunting is great. That's the time to train them new hunters.

Just had some of a little (40lbs or so) boar hog that Frank killed and it was fabulous. Simlpy done up with some dry rub and tossed into his smoker.

This club is on Hwy79 between Panama City Beach and Ebro. You can come off the interstate on Hwy81 then down to 20 and 4 miles to 79. From C'view is less than 1 hour. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## glarmore (Jun 26, 2011)

Are there still spots open? What are the rules about bringing my son with me (12 yrs old)? 

Thanks,

Glen


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

There may be a couple left, kids/wife are welcome and come as your guests. write Jimmy, [email protected] he will get back to you Sun or Mon. Good Luck!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

1 Spot left Hogs galore!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

*ALL FULL, Welcome to the new members!!*​


----------

